# Waltham Watches



## Giotto (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi Tickers,

This little Waltham has â€˜provenanceâ€™.

â€¢	Bought in the U.S. of A. c.1908, used in mainly California.

â€¢	Brought to England 1947 and given away to the ownerâ€™s brother.

â€¢	Now held by me, â€˜Giottoâ€™ as family heirloom.

It has a strong beat and should last forever !

Case is only 42mm diameter.

G.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome, Giotto,

That's a nice Waltham you have there! It's nice to have watches as family heirlooms.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Could be 12-size then... can you give us the serial number on the movement? It's quite unreadable there.

A really wonderful watch, keep it safe!

Andreas


----------



## Giotto (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks both for your feedback.

Just had the watch serviced, and delighted with the result. It had been stopping within 30 min.

Ser. no. 13 562 724 puts manufacture as 1904.

I believe my g.uncle emigrated from Scotland to the States, independently, when he was only 18 (1906).

I met him in 1948 in Manchester, U.K. Skin like leather and wearing a white ten-gallon stetson !

Giotto


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

A calibre 1894 in grade 225, unadjusted, 12-size, 17 jewels, patented regulator, breguet haispring, open face (obviously).

Fantastic!

Andreas


----------

